# Male snow Bengal stolen from Stoke Bishop



## Guest

Hi All,

First post here and it’s not a happy one unfortunately.

Last night on Boxing Day our beautiful male Bengal cat was stolen outside our house. This happened at approx 22.15, unfortunately once I realise what was happening the car that stopped and took him was too far away for me to ID it or the number plate.
He is 6 years old, a mink snow Bengal and has shorter hair on the tip of his tail and front leg after recovering from surgery last month.

I can’t quite get my head round the type of lowlife that would do this, and I feel pretty helpless right now so am posting on all sites I can find in an effort to get as much visibility as possible for him.

He doesn’t have a collar but is microchipped and neutered.

Recent photo below, if anyone can offer any information or has seen him offered somewhere, I’d be very grateful if you could let me know and of course it will be in complete confidence.

Thanks.

Craig


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very sorry you’re going through this 

I hope you get him back safe and sound.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Thanks for the comment - he was returned this morning!

cheers


----------



## Bertie'sMum

CH2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the comment - he was returned this morning!
> 
> cheers


Oh so glad to hear this


----------



## Marcus1972

Surprised he was even out the house let alone the front. Glad he's back


----------



## Guest

Why would you want to keep a Bengal in? They love to be outdoors and playing. You can’t wrap them up in cotton wool, anyone that does is cruel, surely.


----------



## mrs phas

CH2019 said:


> Why would you want to keep a Bengal in? They love to be outdoors and playing. You can't wrap them up in cotton wool, anyone that does is cruel, surely.


crueler to have him stolen again, get run over, used for target practice, have fireworks tied to his tail, chased, bitten or killed by offlead dogs, or foxes or badgers ( last two obviously not on lead in the first place :Bag), stop him from killing small mammals and birds ( which desperately need protection)
the breed is, in fact irrelevant, a cat, is a cat, is a cat, and, can be acclimatised to being an indoor cat
or
build a catio
or cat proof your garden
that way he can be assured he is safe


----------



## Guest

That’s a post that sounds like it’s more to protect the owners feelings, than the cat.
Yes they can acclimatise your being indoors, but that doesn’t make it right. May as well just stick them in a big cage!


----------



## mrs phas

CH2019 said:


> That's a post that sounds like it's more to protect the owners feelings, than the cat.
> Yes they can acclimatise your being indoors, but that doesn't make it right. May as well just stick them in a big cage!


:Bored:Bored:Bored


----------



## Guest

Indeed. You can add sanctimonious for yourself too.


----------

